# Hyatt - Exchanging for a different week



## IslandTime (Jan 2, 2012)

We own week 27 at Hyatt Sunset Harbor and will be staying there for the first time in July.  I put in a request to exchange it for week 26 right after we got into to the Hyatt system (back in September) and got the confirmation a few days ago that we got our requested week.  Very excited!  There was no unit # on the email or on my reservation on the Hyatt website.  Will our unit be assigned in advance or not until we arrive to check in?  It's not a big deal either way, just curious -- and very excited to be staying there for the first time.


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2012)

The units will be assigned about 1-2 weeks prior to arrival.  I suggest you call Hyatt and give them your preferences.  At the time of unit assignment, the Resort Manager will set priorities based on the date the request was made.  If the requested unit(s) are occupied by owners of that unit/week, they will not be available.


----------



## ivywag (Jan 8, 2012)

*Best unit?*

We will be checking in to Hyatt Sunset Harbor on Jan 22.  I'm planning to call the resort manager tomorrow to make a unit request.  Can anyone tell me which 2BR unit has the best Harbor view? Are the units all the same size.  We're long-time west coast HRC owners, but it's our first time to Sunset Harbor.


----------



## bdh (Jan 9, 2012)

ivywag said:


> Can anyone tell me which 2BR unit has the best Harbor view? Are the units all the same size.  We're long-time west coast HRC owners, but it's our first time to Sunset Harbor.



Any unit in building 5 except 511 and 514 (first floor units) provides unobstructed views of the harbor.  Note: the townhouse units 512 and 513 have the living room balcony on the 1st floor (too low to have a harbor view), but the balcony off the master bedroom on the 2nd floor provides a nice sunset view.


----------



## ivywag (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thank You!*

We're really looking forward to the trip.


----------

